# Fake/Decorative wheel bolts??



## vpricey

Hi guys,

I've handed my girlfriends replica BBS wheels in for refurbing, but I'm needing to source some new decorative wheel bolts. They are a split rim design with fake bolts that are plastic...









This is what I'm after. About 13mm head and an 8mm ish body.

Should look like this when finished...


















The only places I can find for these are these tho places...

http://www.titanium-touch.de/zierschrauben_uk.html

http://metall-polish.de/catalog/zub....html?osCsid=a1b9f1889b9e3163593c15fde89def9a

But these are Metal!

Any ideas??

Cheers Paul.


----------



## The Cueball

I used to just type bbs bolts into a well known auction site...although there doesn't seem to be many about any more...

maybe I bought them all!!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## vpricey

Nope, I've been looking for a while on there, nothing has come up. I might try the american site and see whats there.


----------



## pete330

Contact Coupe king via BAV Board as he did his
The studs came in at around £100 (enough for 4 alloys and plenty spare)


----------



## vpricey

What for PLASTIC fake nuts!! £100!!:doublesho

I've found a few different types on German Ebay. And just counted I only need 64.


----------



## pete330

vpricey said:


> What for PLASTIC fake nuts!! £100!!:doublesho
> 
> I've found a few different types on German Ebay. And just counted I only need 64.


Yip that`s exactly what he said too,They only came in packs of 100 or something..One thing tho find some super dooper stuff to stick them in or you will need more than 64


----------



## vpricey

Found these ones...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350366444867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320547462985&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------

